# thinking about going to kathmandu.......



## gloria (Aug 3, 2007)

hey tuggers -- 

collectively tuggers know EVERYTHING -- has anyone vacationed in kathmandu? -- we have the opportunity to visit there, and i was wondering, besides hiking, what other sorts of activities, places to visit, experiences, can we expect to see/do?

thank you for ANY insight you can give me.......


----------



## Mimi39 (Aug 5, 2007)

Temples, historic sites, fly-by of Mt. Everest!  Don't miss the opportunity to go.  Go to www.lonelyplanet.com  and look in Destinations and Thorntree.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Aug 7, 2007)

If you want a second city in Nepal to visit I would suggest Pokhara.  It is about an hour by air west.  It is a lovely town with less polution.  You are at the foot of the Anapuruna range. The people of nepal are friendly as a whole and many have some English. What ever you do be sure to experience the culture outside the tourist areas.  Try to meet a shop owner have tes sit and visit.  The experience is wonderful.. Don't be in a hurry and leave your Western mind set behind.  Here on the Far Side of the planet the pace of life is different.

Abaco -Bob (currently residing in Thailand)


----------

